# Scam Alert (Naturose)



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't know if you guys have figured this out but since I came back to the hobby from 5 years ago or so I attempted to buy Naturose off of Naturose.com's website. After talking to a long time distributor of it, and they checking into the website saying it all looked completely legitimate, I put in an order. 

Well, checking my bank statement online I find that I was charged by some company in the Netherlands that does some strange web based app stuff. I won't name that company but it has nothing to do with Naturose. So... point of the post is... don't buy Naturose from Naturose.com. Apparently the company still exists and makes human grade stuff at a very high price but the old Naturose.com website sold pet grade stuff and Naturose.com does not look any different whatsoever now from how that website used to look. Some redirect is happening or something.

If you're looking for red pigment (Astaxanthin, Canthaxanthin) for reds specifically, they have paracoccus which is actually a higher concentration (slightly) than Naturose was. Yes, I have Superpig and it's good but I hear Naturose is better for the reds so I wanted to alternate.

Lucky I caught it -_-

-Nish


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Brineshrimpdirect has it as well.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Nish a website called seahorse source has it cheapest I have found!


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Also, brineshrimpdirect is sold out of all quantities ATM..


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Here is what I know. Just as I was leaving the hobby Naturose stopped making pet grade Naturose. Everyone knew this. They focused only on human grade which was much more expensive (ridiculously more). Brineshrimpdirect has been out of it since then. They keep it up to point people towards paracoccus (which I think is better actually but did not know about it).

Now, after 5 years I come back and I see Naturose's website allowing me to buy it. However, it was a scam. And it is the legitimate website. Someone is redirecting it to some other company. So... just as a warning. Don't try and order off their site even though it looks like you can.

-Nish


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

okay...dumb question--is it to enhance coloration?? How is it used?


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Red color enhancer. Dust with food.

-Nish


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

Well you dust ff's with it like any other supplement


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

After contacting my bank and PayPal, I am now in contact from someone in Beijing. In the event that this really really odd transaction does not work out I will re-post. Otherwise, would the mods please delete this thread.

Thanks,

-Nish


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I was contacted and asked for a refund and they claim that they will but haven't yet. I received no notice of purchase or shipping notice through email from my purchase.

Feel free to try at your own risk.

-Nish

P.S. I think paracoccus is probably better, cheaper and more available. I just wasn't aware of it.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi,

paracoccus is concentrated. Are we sure this is okay to dust with once a week?

slip


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

slipperheads said:


> Hi,
> 
> paracoccus is concentrated. Are we sure this is okay to dust with once a week?
> 
> slip


It is sold by brineshrimpdirect for the purposes of colorfeeding fish and other animals. It's concentration of astaxanthin is higher than naturose which is good but not by a lot (1.5ish% for Naturose vs. 2.1% for paracoccus). Paracoccus also contains canthaxanthin.

PARACOCCUS PIGMENT:


TYPICAL ANALYSIS
Carotenoids
Astaxanthin 21 g/kg
Adonirubin 7 g/kg
Canthaxanthin 2 g/kg




Moisture 4.5%
Crude Protein 45.3%
Crude Fat 7.9 %
Crude Fibre <0.1 %
Crude Ash 7.2 %
Nitrogen-free extract 35.2 %


----------



## rillaboratories (Mar 21, 2014)

Have you thought about culturing your own h pluvialis, initial cost is a little steep, but well worth it.


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

I will look into it but I trust the place that sells the paracoccus and it's really honestly cheap for the amount I plan on using.

-Nish


----------



## Sea-Agg09 (Feb 2, 2013)

I get my astaxanthin from Ken's Fish. Pretty cheap and I always get good service from them.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyone using paracoccus in for our applications that can share their experiences?


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I just got some-it is too early to tell. For darn sure the stuff is really red. It also is finely ground enough that it sticks readily to flies and bean beetles.

The spirulina from BSD is ultra fine blue green powder that sticks readily. Spirulina is not a source of astaxanthin but contains various other carotenoids and the like so I use both about 50/50. I suppose Ed could comment on the usefulness of spirulina versus powders from Pfaffia, Paracoccus, and Haematococcus.

I don't know if it is necessary but I have divided dusting into a two part routine. I have my Repashy Cal plus in a yogurt container. The flies/beetles get dumped into that and coated lightly, then tapped into a smaller feeding cup with the paracoccus/spirulina mix. I figure just in case some dust has more affinity for the feeders. It is probably not a big deal but I found this helped with superpig to get at least some of it to stick.


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, spirulina has some of the highest protein content by weight than anything out there. I haven't considered using it as a supplement. Currently doing Cal+ daily/ VitA weekly and figure working paracoccus in once a week as well wouldn't hurt.


----------

